# What Colour is Darwin?



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I rescued Darwin a month or so ago (he's another GSD with hindlimb deformities) and keep wondering about his colour. All I know is that his dam was black and tan, but had "white in her lines" (I'm trying to get a pedigree). Darwin is clearly a sable, but his coat seems to almost change colour. In some light he looks a light tan, but in others he looks a grey/blue colour. His eyes are also very different to my other GSD's being a light yellow/brown compared to a dark brown with the others. What you can't see in the photos below is an amazing orange and white streak down his back. 

I love my special needs GSD's for who they are not what they look like, but am curious about Darwin's colour (I'd like to be able to accurately describe him to potential adopters).


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What a sweet face!

I would call him a very faded black and tan, not a sable. A lot of dogs get a silver stripe down their backs.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

He looks like a sable to me.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

He looks sable to me too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is awesome
sable


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

oh wow i love those eyes! can he get around ok? will need one of those doggy wheelchairs?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I'd say he is a very handsome sable


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He looks like a light/faded red sable, similar to my Kenya (the dog in front)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sable. Some would call him a gray sable, others would refer to him as a tan sable. I'd say "light sable" would probably be the most descriptive.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

stonewashed sable.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sable indeed!


----------

